# Eltern... wir kennen dieses Problem alle!



## Gazeran (9. Dezember 2010)

Ihr kennt es alle:
Eure Eltern übertreiben es völlig!

Ich meine wegen einem nicht runtergebrachten Müll oder auch 5min zulange am PC und schon BÄM 3 Wochen (!!!) PC-Verbot...
Ich bin mittlerweile ernsthaft soweit, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass sich meine Eltern aus meinem Leben halten sollen (Wie lang ich am PC bin meine Sache und soetwas).
Nein ich bin keine 12 Jahre alt, ich bin 16 also ich kann auf mich selbst aufpassen .

Nunja ihr kennt das bestimmt auch, von daher Frage ich euch:
Wie sagt ihr euren Eltern dass sie sich aus eurem Leben heraushalten sollen?

Kleine info am Rande:
Ich gehe auf ein Gymnasium und habe daher kein eigenes Einkommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Dezember 2010)

Da ist wohl grad einer etwas aufmüpfig.


----------



## Landerson (9. Dezember 2010)

Natuerlich kenne ich das Problem von meiner "Kindheit" aber heutzutage kann ich meine Mutter schon verstehen.
Ich habe ja nihct nur einmal "vergessen" den Muell runterzubringen oder nur einmal 5 Minuten laenger gespielt.

Es kommt immer darauf an wie oft du gegen Regeln "verstossen" hast. Ausserdem: Du lebst wohl noch bei deinen(r) Eltern/Mutter. Wenn ja dann hast du dich ein gewisse "Vorgaben"
 zu halten. Sorry.

Und mit 16 kann man dir immernoch sagen das du um 12 oder so ins Bett gehst weil Schule oder sowas am naechsten Tag ansteht. Mit 16 hat man noch keinen Freifahrtschein. Sorry again and welcome to reality.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

du solltest immer bedenken das deine Eltern immer nur das beste von dir wollen ...
als ich das begriffen hatte war es zum glück noch nicht zu spät...
ich bin auf 16 & gehe auf gymnasium 

also ich hoffe du verstehst das sie nichts gegen dich haben sondern nur das beste von dir wollen


----------



## Gazeran (9. Dezember 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da ist wohl grad einer etwas aufmüpfig.


Wenn du das auf mein alter beziehst, nein.
Ich bin eher so der typische Nerd  also nich so Ey aller gangsta ich so richtung zu dir Bus...
Ich bin es nur mittlerweile echt leid, da dass mir zurzeit echt zuviel wird.
Ich habe schon in betracht gezogen zu meinem Vater zu ziehen, ja meine Eltern sind getrennt, jedoch hätte ich dann jeden Tag 1 1/2 Stunden Schulweg oder müsste die schule wechseln...

@Dann und dann ins Bett gehen:
Das ist mir völlig egal, da verstehe ich es sogar, jedoch ging es mir um übertriebene Entscheidungen.


----------



## Landerson (9. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> @Dann und dann ins Bett gehen:
> Das ist mir völlig egal, da verstehe ich es sogar, jedoch ging es mir um übertriebene Entscheidungen.



Und die waeren?
Achja fast jeder 16 jaehrige will das sich seine Eltern aus dem Leben raushalten - das geht vorbei


----------



## Gazeran (9. Dezember 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Und die waeren?
> Achja fast jeder 16 jaehrige will das sich seine Eltern aus dem Leben raushalten - das geht vorbei


Die wären wie oben erwähn 3 Wochen PC verbot bei Müll nicht rausgebracht
Oder auch das mein Zimmer nicht aufgeräumt ist, was meiner Meinung nach meine Sache ist wie ich lebe.


----------



## Landerson (9. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Die wären wie oben erwähn 3 Wochen PC verbot bei Müll nicht rausgebracht
> Oder auch das mein Zimmer nicht aufgeräumt ist, was meiner Meinung nach meine Sache ist wie ich lebe.



Bist du Wiederholungstaeter?

Als ich 16 war MUSSTE ich eine Helm aufsetzen waehrend dem Fahrrad fahren. Ich mochte das Raddeln, war aber viel zu cool fuer den Helm. Also um Ecke und Helm in meinen Rucksack. Zu bloed das ca. 1 Stunde spaeter meine Mutter mich gesehen hat  - danach durfte ich dann einen Monat zu Fuss gehen.


----------



## Dracun (9. Dezember 2010)

Nun ja wenn du in deinem Zimmer schon neue Biologische Lebensformen züchtest (I weiß ja net wie es bei dir im Zimmer aussieht), dannist wohl die Reaktion deiner Muddi schon berechtigt. Und hey wo issn dat Problem sich mal für 5 Minuten vom PC zu erheben und den Müll runter zu bringen? Ist ja net so als würde sie von dir verlangen das du ne Kathedrale baust oder so.
Du solltest bedenken, da deine Eltern getrennt sind, das deine Mutter alles alleine machen muss (sicherlich arbeiten,kochen,waschen, Wohnung sauber halten etc) da kann sie ja wohl von dir verlangen das du a) in deinem Zimmer ordentlich haust, b) ihr ein wenig Arbeit abnimmst und c) ist das die Wohnung deiner Mutter net deine.
Also gelten Ihre Regeln. Ganz einfache Kiste.

Du setzt dich jetzt hin atmest tief durch und denkst mal drüber nach was du falsch gemacht hast und am Samstag machst du deiner Mutter mal Frühstück, bringst ihr das ans Bett und teilst ihr dann mit das du dich heute mal um alles kümmerst, kochen, Wohnung sauber machen. Wäsche waschen etc.
Halt das deine Mutter mal en freien Tag hat, glaub mir das wird sie beeindrucken und freuen würde sie sich alle mal darüber.

Gruß


----------



## Gazeran (9. Dezember 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Bist du Wiederholungstaeter?


Klar wenn du vor ein paar Wochen meinst 
Aber ich würde mich ja nicht darüber beschweren, wenn es schon die ganze Zeit nicht gut gelaufen wäre.
Und nochmal zu dem, dass meine Eltern nur das beste wollen, klar so denke ich eigentlich auch, so wie es dieses mal läuft denke ich das nicht


----------



## Luminesce (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab da früher so oft mit meiner Mutter deswegen gestritten, umsonst.
Jeder Streit brachte mir nur noch mehr Strafen und Hausarrest.
Es kam sogar so weit dass ich für einige Wochen auszog, weil sie wie ein Control Freak war.

Meine Mutter wird sich nie aus meinem Leben raushalten und mittlerweile bin ich auch froh darüber. Die ganzen Streite von damals tun mir wirklich so Leid. Ich würde es sofort ändern, wenn ich könnte.
Sie will schliesslich nur das Beste für mich, das ist bei deiner Mutter auch so.

Als ich verstanden habe, dass es Ihr nicht darum geht mich zu schikanieren, verhielt ich mich endlich erwachsen und habe angefangen ihre Strafen und Regeln zu akzeptieren. Sie erlaubte mir dann auch immer mehr und mehr.
Du musst nicht Sie erziehen, Sie weiss bestimmt was Sie macht und wird dir auch wieder mehr erlauben je älter du wirst.

(edit: meine Mutter ist auch alleinerziehend und ist somit auf meine Hilfe im Haushalt angewiesen. Das kannst du doch auch nachvollziehen oder? Eine Alleinerziehende Mutter hat es wirklich nicht einfach...)


----------



## Dracun (9. Dezember 2010)

Doch deine Mutter will das beste für dich, auch wenn du es net sehen willst kleiner 
Ich hab es auch net sehen wollen mit 16, des ist völlig normal. Meine Mutter ist immer an die Decke gesprungen wenn ich die Küche sauber gemacht habe und irgendwo in irgendeiner Ecke en scheiß Brotkrümel noch lag.  Heute weiß ich warum sie so pingelig war, damit ich in meiner eigenen Wohnung nicht wie ne Drecksau hause.
Ganz einfach


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Doch deine Mutter will das beste für dich, auch wenn du es net sehen willst kleiner
> Ich hab es auch net sehen wollen mit 16, des ist völlig normal. Meine Mutter ist immer an die Decke gesprungen wenn ich die Küche sauber gemacht habe und irgendwo in irgendeiner Ecke en scheiß Brotkrümel noch lag.  Heute weiß ich warum sie so pingelig war, damit ich in meiner eigenen Wohnung nicht wie ne Drecksau hause.
> Ganz einfach



Ich hoffe mal das mit dem Brotkrümel war übertrieben. 
Wenn sie wirklich wegen etwas vergessenem an die Decke gehen sollte, würde ich ihren Erziehungsstil in Frage stellen.


Weil man mal ne Ecke vergisst haust man später nicht wie ein Schwein.
(Außer man ist allg. faul aber das ist wieder was anders  )

Übertriebene Führsorge kann auch mies nach hinten losgehen.
Und das Kind ständig anbrüllen/meckern weil es etwas falsch gemacht /vergessen hat ist auch nicht grad das Gelbe vom Ei.
(Was ich deiner Mutter jetzt nicht unterstelle.)


----------



## Gazeran (9. Dezember 2010)

Ihr werdet es wahrscheinlich nicht glauben, aber ihr habt mich zum nachdenken gebracht 
Ich werde es wahrscheinlich echt nochmal überdenken, wie ich darauf reagiere...
Klar werde ich meine Strafe erstmal nicht "verstehen" aber ich werde nun villeicht auch mal etwas mehr im Haushalt helfen, dann verkürzt sie die Strafe vielleicht.
Nunja ich werde es ja sehen was darauf folgt...
Vielen Dank für eure antworten auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Landerson (9. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das mit dem Brotkrümel war übertrieben.
> Wenn sie wirklich wegen etwas vergessenem an die Decke gehen sollte, würde ich ihren Erziehungsstil in Frage stellen.
> 
> 
> ...



abolutes /sign


----------



## Dracun (9. Dezember 2010)

Also eigentlich bin ich ganz gut gelungen  So schlecht war dann ihr Erziehungsstil also net 
Hat zwar hier & da en paar Fehler gemacht auch ab und an mal übertreiben aber im Grunde hat meine Mutter vieles richtig gemacht 
Und der Brotkrümel war jetzt en bissel übertrieben, aber da ich öfters beim sauber machen die Ecken mit weniger Sorgfalt sauber gemacht habe, hat sie halt da eher drauf geachtet und wenn halt da mal wat war en paar Brotkrümel etc, wurd eich halt mit Nachdruck darauf hingewiesen.

Also ich habe mich sicherlich etwas falsch ausgedrückt 

Greetz


----------



## Tikume (9. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> ich bin 16 also ich kann auf mich selbst aufpassen .
> ...
> Ich gehe auf ein Gymnasium und habe daher kein eigenes Einkommen.



Du musst dich schon entscheiden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Dezember 2010)

Dieses ganze "Regeln/Strafen akzeptieren[...]" kommt mir etwas labil vor. Ich sehe da keine, ich nenn es mal Gleichberechtigung. Als Sohn/Tochter steht man den Eltern gegenüber zwar in einem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis was Geld, Essen und Heim angeht, jedoch sollte das meiner Meinung nach nicht weiter ausgeprägt sein/werden. Ich finde eine gesunde Beziehung zu den Eltern (oder in deinem bzw. auch meinem Fall zu einer alleinerziehenden Mutter) sollte auf gegenseitigem Respekt und Mitgefühl beruhen, nicht auf strikten Regeln, deren Nichteinhaltung zwangsweise Konsequenzen mit sich ziehen. Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## Gazeran (9. Dezember 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du musst dich schon entscheiden.


Das ich kann auf mich selbst aufpassen war darauf bezogen, dass ich selbst weiß wie aufgeräumt mein Zimmer sein muss oder wann ich zu Hause sein sollte und so weiter...
Und nicht meine eigene Wohnung zu finanzieren

Tante Edith meint:
@Über mir:
Teilweise sehe ich das ja auch so, ich verstehe auch das ich für mein Essen etwas tun sollte usw.
Jedoch sehe ich bei den meisten meiner Freunde genau so leben wie du beschrieben hast, daher bin ich ja erst darauf gekommen das mein "Leben" eigentlich relativ unfair verläuft...

Naja ich werde es einfach mal mit den ansätzen versuchen die oben genannt wurden


----------



## Landerson (9. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Das ich kann auf mich selbst aufpassen war darauf bezogen, dass ich selbst weiß wie aufgeräumt mein Zimmer sein muss oder wann ich zu Hause sein sollte und so weiter...
> Und nicht meine eigene Wohnung zu finanzieren



Das ist das Problem, deine Mutter weiss wie sauber dein Zimmer sein soll - nicht du 
"Schoen" zu hoeren das sich das in ueber 10 Jahren nihct geandert hat


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Das ich kann auf mich selbst aufpassen war darauf bezogen, dass ich selbst weiß wie aufgeräumt mein Zimmer sein muss oder wann ich zu Hause sein sollte und so weiter...
> Und nicht meine eigene Wohnung zu finanzieren
> 
> Tante Edith meint:
> ...



Da ich dich nicht kenne weiß ich nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Aber vielleicht unterschätzt dich deine Mutter? Ich kann mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen dass es nicht einfach wird, sich mit ihr zu verständigen. Zumindest nicht auf einem Level.


----------



## Gazeran (9. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Da ich dich nicht kenne weiß ich nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Aber vielleicht unterschätzt dich deine Mutter? Ich kann mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen dass es nicht einfach wird, sich mit ihr zu verständigen. Zumindest nicht auf einem Level.


Ob mich meine Mutter unterschätzt weiss ich nicht, ich habe eher das gefühl das sie nicht will das ich "erwachsen" werde.
Und meine Mutter würde nie zugeben, dass sie mich unterschätzt, da ist sie sehr eigen in solchen sachen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Dezember 2010)

Wie Wäre es einfach wenn du zeigst das du reif genug bist? einfach mal von selber im Haushalt etwas machst, und nicht erst wenn es deine Mutter dir sagt, etc.


----------



## WTM (9. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ihr kennt es alle:
> Eure Eltern übertreiben es völlig!
> 
> Ich meine wegen einem nicht runtergebrachten Müll oder auch 5min zulange am PC und schon BÄM 3 Wochen (!!!) PC-Verbot...
> ...



Ganz kurz gesagt und nicht böse gemeint...

Solange du in dem Haus deiner Eltern lebst hast du dich zufügen, was sie für dich richtig halten. (sicher hast du schon einmal gehört,solange du deine Füße unter unseren Tisch hast....usw)

Damit muss du leben.Und solange du keine 18 bist sowieso. Sogar gilt mit 18, was ich oben schon schrieb egal wie alt man ist. Vorteil mit 18 ist, das du ausziehen kannst und dir eine Wohnung suchen kannst.

Edit: Mit dem Müll oder 5 Minuten länger spielen und das die dann rum mucken,kann ich ganz nachvollziehen von deinen Eltern. Müll fängt irgendwann an zuviel zu werden bzw anzustinken/schimmeln usw. und es bringt niemanden 5 Minuten länger zuspielen usw.


MFG


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da ist wohl grad einer etwas aufmüpfig.



Sei nicht so gemein 

@Gazeran
Machs deiner Mama bzw. deinen Eltern nicht so schwer, jeder der schon etwas älter ist als 18 wird dir bestätigen, dass das vorbeigeht.
Das ist so eine Phase, alles geht dir auf den Sack, und am liebsten würde man seine Eltern umbringen. Das kennt fast jeder  und eigentlich ist es auch gut so, denn so lernt man seine Eltern später richtig schätzen.

Wenn du irgendwann alleine wohnst, wirst du wissen, was ich damit gemeint habe.
Versuch das zu machen, was dir deine Eltern sagen, und wenn es mal Sachen gibt, die du selbst entscheiden willst, sag ihnen das auch ebenso deutlich, und wenn deine Eltern keine Rabeneltern sind, wird das auch gut funktionieren so.


----------



## Gazeran (9. Dezember 2010)

WTM schrieb:


> Edit: Mit dem Müll oder 5 Minuten länger spielen und das die dann rum mucken,kann ich ganz nachvollziehen von deinen Eltern. Müll fängt irgendwann an zuviel zu werden bzw anzustinken/schimmeln usw. und es bringt niemanden 5 Minuten länger zuspielen usw


Das mit dem Müll war darauf bezogen, dass ich ihn nicht gleich wegbringe wenn ich nach Hause komme sondern erst wenn meine Mutter nach Haus kommt.
Und auf das 5min länger spielen war nicht darauf bezogen, dass ich diese 5min unbedingt haben will sondern weil ich beim Chatten grade etwas am besprechen war oder dass ich einfach die Zeit vergessen habe... Bin ja auch nur ein Mensch 

Edit:
Omg wieso postet immer jemand etwas wenn ich grade schreibe ^^
Ich versuche ja immer alles richtig zu machen, jedoch wenn ich dann mal etwas vergesse oder einfach mal zu faul bin und mich nur mal ein wenig ausruhen will ist das doch nicht so schlimm oder?


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Dezember 2010)

WTM schrieb:


> Ganz kurz gesagt und nicht böse gemeint...
> 
> Solange du in dem Haus deiner Eltern lebst hast du dich zufügen, was sie für dich richtig halten. (sicher hast du schon einmal gehört,solange du deine Füße unter unseren Tisch hast....usw)
> 
> ...



Das ist lächerlich. So wurde die letzten 500 Jahre gelebt. Das hat nichts mit Respekt und Menschenwürde zu tun...


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist lächerlich. So wurde die letzten 500 Jahre gelebt. Das hat nichts mit Respekt und Menschenwürde zu tun...



Hier gehts doch um Erziehung, nicht um Guantanamo Bay 

Finde es eigentlich schon in Ordnung, wenn man seinem Kind sagt, wo es langgeht, und zwar bis es 18 ist. 
U.U. auch darüber hinaus, je nachdem wielange das Kind bei den Eltern wohnt. Man kann sich nicht verhalten wie die Axt im Walde, nur weil man 19 oder 21 ist. Früher konnte ich das auch nie verstehen, wenn jemand gesagt hat "solange du deine Füße unter unserm Tisch hast..." usw.
Heute weiß ich es besser. Das ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil von Erziehung... auch wenn es für die heutige Jugend eher altmodisch klingt.

Man sieht ja auch, was draus wird 



			
				Gazeran schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche ja immer alles richtig zu machen, jedoch wenn ich dann mal etwas vergesse oder einfach mal zu faul bin und mich nur mal ein wenig ausruhen will ist das doch nicht so schlimm oder?



Natürlich nicht. Kommt halt drauf an wie oft du was vergisst. Wenn du z.B. den Müll rausbringen sollst und es NIE auf die Reihe bekommst, weil du es jeden Tag vergisst, dann kann ich verstehen wenn deine Mutter sauer wird. Aber wenn das mal passiert, ist ja völlig normal.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte während meiner Kindheit was drum gegeben, hätten meine Eltern nur wegen Müll und einem unordentlichen Zimmer gemotzt! Ich wurde gegen meinen Willen gezwungen zu: Judoverein, Tischtennisverein, Tanzschule, Konfirmation... gerade letzteres halte ich für absolut unverzeihlich - ich habe NICHTS mit Kirche und Religion am Hut, durfte aber im Rahmen dieser Aktion ewig jeden Sonntag die Kirche rennen und musste vor der Gemeinde meinen Glauben bekunden, den ich überhaupt nicht habe. Mit 18 hielt ich es nicht mehr aus, bin eine Woche zu meiner Freundin abgehauen und plötzlich stand ein Lastwagen mit meinen Möbeln vor der Tür. Ich war zuhause nicht mehr willkommen. Gönn' Dir lieber mal drei Wochen PC-Verbot.


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde nie sagen: Meine Eltern sollen sich aus meinen Leben halten!

Denn du musst wirklich dankbar sein für deine Eltern, denn Sie werden die Letzten seinen die dir in der Not helfen. Wie schlimm oder brutal es ist, du kannst auch einen erschossen haben, deine Mutter Ich versichere es dir wird zu dir halten. Klingt zwar etwas.. naja, aber es ist so.

Also mach lieber das was deine Eltern sagen und bring den Müll raus.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Dezember 2010)

Sonst jemand grade gelacht als er den Thread gelesen hat?

So kann der Tag doch anfangen, das lobe ich mir.


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hätte während meiner Kindheit was drum gegeben, hätten meine Eltern nur wegen Müll und einem unordentlichen Zimmer gemotzt! Ich wurde gegen meinen Willen gezwungen zu: Judoverein, Tischtennisverein, Tanzschule, Konfirmation... gerade letzteres halte ich für absolut unverzeihlich - ich habe NICHTS mit Kirche und Religion am Hut, durfte aber im Rahmen dieser Aktion ewig jeden Sonntag die Kirche rennen und musste vor der Gemeinde meinen Glauben bekunden, den ich überhaupt nicht habe. Mit 18 hielt ich es nicht mehr aus, bin eine Woche zu meiner Freundin abgehauen und plötzlich stand ein Lastwagen mit meinen Möbeln vor der Tür. Ich war zuhause nicht mehr willkommen.



Wie sich das anhört, krass! 

Das mit der Konfirmation ist wirklich traurig. Wo das bei mir so war, dass ich einfach keine Lust dazu hatte, wurde das akzeptiert und ich bin einfach nicht hingegangen. Bin ganz froh drum


----------



## Sin (10. Dezember 2010)

Im Leben gibt es Regeln, das Elternhaus ist die erste Stelle wo man lernt mit Regeln um zu gehen. Wenn deine Mutter sagt bring den Müll raus, dann bringst du eben den Müll raus. Nicht in 5 Minuten, nicht morgen, sondern dann wenn sie es dir sagt. Sie will dich dadurch nicht ärgern oder ist gar selber zu faul dies zu tun. Sie bereitet dich lediglich auf die Welt "da draußen" vor. Wenn du irgendwann mal eine eigene Wohnung hast, wirst du sehen, dass das was du im Elternhaus gelernt hast, doch zu einiges nutze ist. Arbeit erledigt sich nicht von selbst, und das ist das, was sie dir beibringen wollen.


----------



## TheGui (10. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Nein ich bin keine *12 *Jahre alt, ich bin *16 *



Da besteht kein Unterschied!


----------



## Noxiel (10. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ihr kennt es alle:
> Eure Eltern übertreiben es völlig!
> 
> Ich meine wegen einem nicht runtergebrachten Müll oder auch 5min zulange am PC und schon BÄM 3 Wochen (!!!) PC-Verbot...
> ...


Werd' erwachsen.   
Und bitte nicht den Trennungskind-Joker ziehen. Bin selber ein's und kenne mich da Bestens aus. Natürlich können einen die etwaigen Partner/innen des jeweiligen Elternteils ganz schön nerven, aber das ändert selten etwas am Verhältnis Eltern-Kind. 


Dein Beitrag wirkt auf mich zumindest nicht so, als ob du schon so selbstbestimmt und unabhängig bist, wie du es dir einbildest zu sein.
Du bist noch nicht einmal volljährig und vermutlich hast du auch den angesprochenen Müll gerade nicht runter gebracht und schreibst nun mit vorgeschobener Unterlippe diesen Beitrag, weil Mutti respektive Vati die elterliche Freigabe bei WoW aktiviert haben.





Ganz ehrlich, warum sollten sich deine Eltern aus deinem Leben heraushalten. Alle Gängeleien, die du als so fürchterlich restriktiv einschätzt, sind im Grunde nur Bemühungen aus Dir einen selbstverantwortlich lebenden und sozial-kompetenten Menschen zu formen. 


Wider Erwarten lieben einen die eigenen Eltern für gewöhnlich.


----------



## Aske333 (10. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Die wären wie oben erwähn 3 Wochen PC verbot bei Müll nicht rausgebracht
> Oder auch das mein Zimmer nicht aufgeräumt ist, was meiner Meinung nach meine Sache ist wie ich lebe.



Besser jetzt lernen als später versagen.


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Werd' erwachsen.




Wird er ja auch irgendwann, aber lass ihm noch etwas Zeit!


----------



## Milivoje (10. Dezember 2010)

Wie so viele schon erwähnt haben: Irgendwann kommt die Erkenntnis. Und wenn Du mal einigermaßen ruhig hinterfragst, was Deine Mutter gestört haben könnte, wirst Du das auch verstehen. Es nervt einfach tierisch, wenn man wegen irgendwelcher Kleinigkeiten jedes mal jemandem hinterherrennen muss. Ich habe zwar selber noch keine Kinder, aber während meiner beruflichen Laufbahn ist mir das klar geworden. Beim ersten mal bittet man noch nett und höflich, wenn man jemandem Anweisungen gibt. Wenn man dann aber immer wieder nachfragen muss, ist das wirklich nervtötend. Natürlich kann der Müll auch 5 Minuten später raus, davon ginge die Welt nicht unter. Aber man muss eben über Nichtigkeitenm nicht immer diskutieren. Sowas muss einfach gemacht werden, und das ohne große Diksussion.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> dass ich selbst weiß wie aufgeräumt mein Zimmer sein muss oder wann ich zu Hause sein sollte und so weiter...



Nein tust du nicht...

Du bist 16... und ernsthaft, wenn du dich über sowas aufregst hast du absolut keine Ahnung...
Du sagst doch selbst das du öfter mal ("vor ein paar Wochen") was nicht tust und schreist jetzt hier, im Internet, rum, weil du nicht tun und lassen kannst was du willst und die Quittung kassierst...

Sehr erwachsen... wirklich!

Ansonsten kann ich mich Milivoje nur anschließen... sowas kommt nicht von ungefähr und du wirst mit Sicherheit auch hier nicht die ganze Wahrheit ausplaudern, da dieser Thread so oder so nur dafür dienen sollte, dich in deinem Ärger zu bestätigen und die auf die Schulter zu klopfen, dich armes kleines Opfer Elterlicher Ungerechtigkeit und Willkür...
Sowas funktioniert aber leider nicht...

Dusch mal kalt und schlaf drüber und reg dich wieder ab...


----------



## TrollJumper (10. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wie Wäre es einfach wenn du zeigst das du reif genug bist? einfach mal von selber im Haushalt etwas machst, und nicht erst wenn es deine Mutter dir sagt, etc.



/sign 
Den Rat kann ich dir auch geben. Eltern stehn drauf, wenn man etwas Eigeninitiative ergreift und mal selbstständig den Arsch hebt.
Und das du für dich entscheiden kannst was gut ist und wann du dein Zimmer aufräumen musst halte ich für ein Gerücht, das erst noch eine Bestätigung sucht.
Denk immer dran: deine Eltern wollen nur das beste (in den meisten Fällen jedenfalls) für dich.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Dezember 2010)

> Nein ich bin keine 12 Jahre alt, ich bin 16 also ich kann auf mich selbst aufpassen .



Ansonsten Respekt, dass du mit 16 schon genug Geld verdienst für eine eigene Wohnung und um dein Leben zu finanzieren.
Das konnte ich damals noch nicht.
Also am Besten ziehst du dann auch aus, wenn dir deine Eltern auf den Keks gehen.


----------



## Kurator (11. Dezember 2010)

Es ist, so denke ich, eine besondere Eigenart von Kindern, dass sie denken, sie wissen es besser als ihre Eltern.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass deine Eltern mindestens 20 Jahre mehr Lebenserfahrung hätten als du und Reifeprozesse durchgemacht, welche bei dir noch länger auf sich warten lassen.
Zudem, zeugt gerade diese Strenge, welche sie dir gegenüber an den Tag leben, dass du ihnen nicht gleichgültig bist.
Gerade dies sollte dich eigentlich zu äusserster Dankbarkeit deinen Eltern gegenüber antreiben. Es gibt viele Kinder auf dieser Welt, die sich wünschten, dass ihre Eltern ihnen einmal die Grenzen aufzeigen würden. Ich persönlich bin froh, hatte ich in meiner Jugend strenge Eltern (Als Jugendlicher für mich natürlich genau auch noch nicht erkennbar). Damals habe ich in meiner masslosen jugendlichen Arroganz tatsächlich gedacht, dass ich besser als meine Eltern wisse, was gut für mich ist. Heute, ein bisschen mehr als 10 Jahre später, muss ich sagen, dass es in einer eher grösseren Katastrophe geendet hätte, wenn ich nach meinem eigenen Gutdünken hätte handeln können. Ich gehe soweit zu sagen, dass ich bereits nicht mehr Leben würde, wenn dies der Fall gewesen wäre.
Du solltest dir immer die Frage stellen: "Was ist es, das meine Eltern dazu treibt zu tun, was sie tun?" In 99% aller Fälle wird das ihre Liebe dir gegenüber sein. Daher ist die angemässene Reaktion darauf auch danach zu handeln, auch wenn du es nicht unbedingt verstehst. Es zeugt von Charakter deinerseits, wenn du dich deinen Eltern unterordnest (natürlich nicht sklavisch) und sie dadurch ehrst. Glaub mir etwas, Dinge die du heute anders siehst, wirst du in 10 Jahren genau gleich wie deine Eltern sehen. Denn so leid es mir tut. Mit 16 Jahren weisst du eben nocht nicht, was gut für dich ist. Dein jugendlicher Dünkel und verleitet dich jedoch genau dazu, dies von dir selbst anzunehmen.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Dezember 2010)

> Ich meine wegen einem nicht runtergebrachten Müll oder auch 5min zulange am PC und schon BÄM 3 Wochen (!!!) PC-Verbot...


Diese Sicht wirkt sehr gefärbt und ich denke es ist grantiert nicht nur wegen einmal 5 Minuten zu lange am PC.



> Ich bin mittlerweile ernsthaft soweit, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass sich meine Eltern aus meinem Leben halten sollen


Sie zahlen für deine Wohnung, für deinen Computer, für deinen Strom, für dein Essen, für deine Ausbildung, für deine Kleidung, für deinen Spass... 
UND dein Vater wird 40+ Stunden die Woche arbeiten, deine Mutter wahrscheinlich halbtags. Die werden nicht vor 19 Uhr Ruhe finden, für Dinge sie gerne machen.
Also solange du nicht grade bis 19 Uhr total ausgelastet bist  mit Aufgaben, kannst du ruhig mehr im Haushalt helfen.
Das reale Leben kommt noch früh genug, wenn du nach dem Abitur dann eine Ausbildung machst.

Da du ja dein eigenes Leben leben möchtest, kommt ein Studium für dich natürlich nicht in Frage, denn dann würdest du ja noch weitere 5-6 Jahre von deinen Eltern
abhängig sein und du bist ja schon selbstständig.



> Ich gehe auf ein Gymnasium und habe daher kein eigenes Einkommen


Ich sehe den Zusammenhang nicht...
Man kann auch wunderbar als Gymnasiast sich dazu herablassen ein paar Stunden in der Woche zu arbeiten.
In nem Laden waren einräumen sind 5-7 Euro die Stunde. Das machst du dann 1-2 Nachmittage und du hast auch weiter über 100 Euro Taschengeld nebenbei.
Oder gib Nachhilfe.
Damit würdest du beweisen, dass du richtig erwachsen bist.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Zusammenhang nicht...
> Man kann auch wunderbar als Gymnasiast sich dazu herablassen ein paar Stunden in der Woche zu arbeiten.
> In nem Laden waren einräumen sind 5-7 Euro die Stunde. Das machst du dann 1-2 Nachmittage und du hast auch weiter über 100 Euro Taschengeld nebenbei.
> Oder gib Nachhilfe.
> Damit würdest du beweisen, dass du richtig erwachsen bist.


Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du nicht einfach mal so 2 Nachmittage in der Woche arbeiten kannst oder? Du bekommst dann einen festen Plan, wann du arbeiten musst. Ein Freund von mir macht das nebenbei und wie lang und oft der arbeitet ist echt hart. Dadurch, dass man in der Oberstufe des öfteren schon mal bis auch ca. 6 Uhr in der Schule hockt und danach noch arbeiten geht... Wie soll man da noch nebenbei lernen? Er kann auch nur noch ganz selten was am WE machen, da er auch da arbeiten gehen muss. Also mit "1-2 Nachmittage" ist es nicht getan


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Dezember 2010)

Gut dann hat sich das Leben, zu der Zeit wo ich noch in die Schule ging extrem geändert.
Damals konnte man noch Zeitungen austragen, oder Nachhilfe geben.
So hab ich mir in der 11. Klasse meinen Rechner finanziert.

Ist die Schulstundenanzahl echt derart angehoben worden ?
Ich hatte damals etwa 32/34 Schulstunden.
7 6 8/10 6 5 Stunden auf die Wochentage verteilt und konnte dann auch noch einen oder zeit Nachmittage arbeiten gehen.

Mir gehts einfach nur gegen den Strich, dass jemand behauptet er kann alleine in seinem Leben bestimmen, aber dann nichtmal in der Lage wäre vom eigenen Geld seine Freundin zum Essen einzuladen.
Entweder akzeptiert man, dass man zu Hause wohnt und dann gehören dazu auch Pflichten und man muss sich von den Leuten, die alles für einen bezahlen auch reinreden lassen.
Oder man versucht wirklich auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen und dazu gehört dann eben auch das man sich ein paar Euro dazu verdient.
Und selbst wenn es nur einen Nachmittag in der Woche Nachhilfe geben wäre. 
Ich hab da vor einigen Jahren schon 10 Euro für 60 Minuten bekommen. 3 Schüler sind 30 Euro und das dann 4 mal im Monat sind 120 Euro.
Davon kann man als 16 Jähriger schon ne Menge anfangen.
Außerdem gibts ja auch noch die Ferien, in denen man arbeiten könnte. 

@ Sillenzz Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass es einfach ist. Aber es geht.


----------



## Jester (11. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du nicht einfach mal so 2 Nachmittage in der Woche arbeiten kannst oder? Du bekommst dann einen festen Plan, wann du arbeiten musst. Ein Freund von mir macht das nebenbei und wie lang und oft der arbeitet ist echt hart. Dadurch, dass man in der Oberstufe des öfteren schon mal bis auch ca. 6 Uhr in der Schule hockt und danach noch arbeiten geht... Wie soll man da noch nebenbei lernen? Er kann auch nur noch ganz selten was am WE machen, da er auch da arbeiten gehen muss. Also mit "1-2 Nachmittage" ist es nicht getan



Also ich bin ebenfalls in der gymnasialen Oberstufe und um ehrlich zu sein ist es bisher für mich eher entspannt gewesen.
Nie länger als 7. Stunde Unterricht, außer halt für den Sportkurs Rudern einmal die Woche.
Und Hausaufgaben sind eh sone Sache... *hüstel*


----------



## Silenzz (11. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> [...]


Inzwischen schon, hänge z.B. jeden Montag bis 6 Uhr in der Schule -.-* Aber naja, ich denke auch, dass du was das angeht vollkommen im Recht bist, man sollte aufjedenfall Zuhause Pflichten übernehmen, um sich irgendwie sein Taschengeld auch zu verdienen aber selbst arbeiten zu gehn, z.B. in nem Feinkostladen und dann da soviel Zeit zu verbringen, dass man am ganzen WE nichts machen kann, find ich wiederum auch hart. Und wenn man Nachhilfe geben will, sollte man auch entsprechend gut in der Schule sein, also hat sich das evtl. für den TE auch schon wieder erledigt . Ich selbst bin ja erst vor kurzem 17 geworden und hatte vor einem bzw. einem halben Jahr echt viel Streß mit meiner Mutter, was uns geholfen hat war, sich einmal wirklich auszusprechen. Versuch das doch mal, lieber TE, vll. hilft es euch ja, inzwischen komme ich mit meiner Mutter auch wieder super zurecht und auch wenn es dich ankotzt, ich kenn das ja selbst  , einfach mal 5 Minuten aufzustehn, den Müll rauszurbringen und sich wieder vor den Rechner setzen, wird dich auch nicht umbringen. 
Wenn du WoW zockst, kannste ja auch wenn du grad im Raid/Instanz bist, schnell schreiben "sek. Müll rausbringen!" Da wird dir schon keiner den Kopf abreissen.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Dezember 2010)

> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du nicht einfach mal so 2 Nachmittage in der Woche arbeiten kannst oder? Du bekommst dann einen festen Plan, wann du arbeiten musst. Ein Freund von mir macht das nebenbei und wie lang und oft der arbeitet ist echt hart



Ich denke das ist extrem abhängig davon wo du arbeitest ^^.
Es gab Jobs wo man in den Ferien IMMER zwischen 9 und 12 arbeiten musste.  Ich habe Ware in Supermärkten ins Regal gepackt, da sollte das dann z.b. Dienstags zwischen 14 und 19 Uhr passieren und dann Freitag nochmal zwischen 14 und 19 Uhr schauen ob abgelaufene Produkte da liegen.
Und Nachhilfe gehen ist ja nun völlig flexibel.

Im übrigen ist dieses auch schonmal eine gute Übung fürs Berufsleben, wenn man dann zwischen 19 und 22 Uhr so richtig Freizeit hat. 
Normale Menschen gehen zwischen 8/9 und 16/17 Uhr arbeiten und dürfen dann noch einkaufen, kochen, waschen und putzen.
Aus meiner eigenen Schulzeit weiß ich noch, dass mein Leben nirgendwo entspannter war, als in der Schule.
Und ich hab mein Abitur auch geschafft ^^.


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ihr kennt es alle:
> Eure Eltern übertreiben es völlig!
> 
> Ich meine wegen einem nicht runtergebrachten Müll oder auch 5min zulange am PC und schon BÄM 3 Wochen (!!!) PC-Verbot...


Tjoa, häusliche Regeln bereiten Dich aufs spätere Berufsleben vor 


> Ich bin mittlerweile ernsthaft soweit, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass sich meine Eltern aus meinem Leben halten sollen (Wie lang ich am PC bin meine Sache und soetwas).
> Nein ich bin keine 12 Jahre alt, ich bin 16 also ich kann auf mich selbst aufpassen .
> 
> [...]
> ...


Da siehst Du das Problem an der Geschichte: Du bist erst 16, gehst aufs Gymnasium, hast kein eignes Einkommen und kannst somit auch nicht auf Dich selbst aufpassen 

Naja, ich kanns ja nachvollziehn. Manchmal nerven Eltern gewaltig, aber in vielen Fällen haben sie dann ja doch irgendwie recht mit dem, was sie sagen. Schlussendlich wollen sie ja auch nur, dass aus Dir was Vernünftiges wird 


Und zu den 3 Wochen PC-Verbot: Ein Freund von mir wurde beim Kiffen erwischt, als er 16 Jahre alt war. Das war damals im April. Dafür hat er bis Mitte Juli PC-Verbot, Fernseh-Verbot, Radio-Verbot und Ausgeh-Verbot bekommen. Sprich nach der Schule musste er direkt nach Hause und konnte dann entweder lernen oder lesen und das doch etwa 3 Monate lang.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ihr kennt es alle:
> Eure Eltern übertreiben es völlig!
> 
> Ich meine wegen einem nicht runtergebrachten Müll oder auch 5min zulange am PC und schon BÄM 3 Wochen (!!!) PC-Verbot...
> ...



ich kenn die andere seite: 

regeln die man aufstellt werden missachtet. hilfe bei der arbeit nach der arbeit (nämlich haushalt) bekommt man nur wenn man das kind bittet anweist zwingt und das obwohl es in den ferien bis 14.oo uhr schläft ... 

wenn kinder nicht begreifen, was man ihnen erklärt, dann müssen sie es eben auf die harte tour lernen. und solange sie kein einkommen haben kann das ziemlich hart für sie werden .. muahaha. ;-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Gerade mit Nachhilfe kann man gut Kohle machen. Einsteigen kannst du mit 8 Euro, dann suchst du dir zwei Schüler und hast flugs 16 Euro in der Woche bzw. 64 Euro im Monat durch nichts tun. Denn Nachhilfe ist praktisch Nichtstun. Du überlegst dir daheim kurz, was du machen willst und der Schüler arbeitet es ab. Die Phase, in der du Erklären musst, ist wirklich kurz. 
Wenn du das dann ein paar Wochen gemacht hast und Routine hast, kannst du dir neue Schüler suchen und 10 Euro verlangen. Allerdings stehst du auch unter Erfolgsdruck. Aber immerhin kannst du dir die Zeiten fast vollkommen selbst legen.



> Also ich bin ebenfalls in der gymnasialen Oberstufe und um ehrlich zu sein ist es bisher für mich eher entspannt gewesen.
> Nie länger als 7. Stunde Unterricht, außer halt für den Sportkurs Rudern einmal die Woche.
> Und Hausaufgaben sind eh sone Sache... *hüstel*



Und das. Oberstufe ist eigentlich Eierschaukeln. Wichtig sind die LK's, der Rest plätschert so nebenher. Freistunden hat man dazwischen genug, um Hausaufgaben zu machen. 

Oberstufe (MSS bei uns) war definitiv meine angenehmste Zeit. Naja, nach dem Studium.


----------



## Kuya (13. Dezember 2010)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ihr kennt es alle:
> Eure Eltern übertreiben es völlig!
> 
> Ich meine wegen einem nicht runtergebrachten Müll oder auch 5min zulange am PC und schon BÄM 3 Wochen (!!!) PC-Verbot...
> ...



...spätestens mit 16 entwickelt man seine Eigene Persönlichkeit, die (mit ziemlicher Sicherheit) nicht mit jener, der Eltern überein stimmt.
von da an, sind Konflikte häufiger. Einzige Möglichkeit, noch 2 Jahre ertragen/Kämpfen dann ausziehen.^^


----------



## ego1899 (14. Dezember 2010)

Kuya weiß wovon er spricht. er ist übrigens masochistisch veranlagt. das ist zumindestens die einzig plausible erklärung dafür das er erst mit 27 von "daheim" ausgezogen is xD

und zu deiner situation fällt mir nur ein...

Pubertät ist, wenn die Eltern anfangen schwierig zu werden 

da ich glücklicherweise eine sehr antiauthoritäre erziehung genießen durfte kann ich mich da nich wirklich reinversetzen und somit nur viel glück wünschen... 
möge die macht mit dir sein xD


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin jetzt fast 25 und meinen Eltern heute sehr dankbar, dass sie mir in meiner Kindheit bzw. Jugend öfter mal meine Grenzen aufgezeigt haben. Sonst hätte ich das Abi vielleicht nicht geschafft und würde heute nicht studieren und für mich selbst sorgen. Besonders authoritär wurde ich nicht erzogen, aber trotzdem habe ich gewisse Werte und Regeln mitbekommen, die man braucht, um in der Gesellschaft zurecht zu kommen.

Mit 15, 16 hatte ich auch eine Phase, in der ich keine Lust auf die Schule hatte und lieber mit Freunden rumgezogen bin. Trotzdem haben meine Eltern Wert darauf gelegt, dass ich meine Aufgaben mache und mich auf die Schule konzentriere. Im Gegenzug haben sie mich auch mal nachts um 3 von Feten abgeholt. 
Natürlich nur am Wochenende, denn sowas war unter der Woche nicht drin. Oft habe ich mich auch über meine Eltern aufgeregt, mich unverstanden gefühlt und rebelliert, aber heute kann ich ihr Verhalten sehr gut verstehen.

@TE: 

Ich glaube nicht, dass dich deine Eltern wegen kleiner Fehltritte mit wochenlangen Verboten bestrafen. Da wird schon mehr vorgefallen sein. Viel mehr denke ich, dass du im Moment unglaublich wütend bist, weil du die Vorgehensweise deiner Eltern mit 16 Jahren natürlich nicht nachvollziehen kannst. Du willst dich an dieser Stelle richtig auskotzen und erhoffst dir, von uns zu hören, was für Tyrannen deine Eltern doch sind. Ganz ehrlich: das sind sie wahrscheinlich nicht. 
Die meisten Eltern wollen das Beste für ihre Kinder und in einem gewissen Alter prallen die Erwartungen dann nun mal aufeinander. Eltern müssen gewisse Regeln aufstellen und auch durchsetzen, sonst verliert der Nachwuchs irgendwann den Respekt vor ihnen. Und glaub mir, ich habe in meinem Beruf schon oft genug mit Kindern zu tun gehabt, die zuhause machen können, was sie wollen. Diesen Kids ist damit kein Gefallen getan. Im Umgang mit anderen Menschen haben sie oft Defizite, weil sie nicht wissen, wie es ist, wenn man sich an Vorschriften zu halten hat.

Irgendwann wirst du es deinen Eltern danken, dass sie dich vom PC geholt und zum Lernen verdonnert haben. Sicherlich nicht mit 16 oder 17, aber irgendwann kommt dieser Zeitpunkt. Momentan findest du deine Eltern nervig und ärgerst dich über sie, aber auch das vergeht. Sobald du dir dein eigenes Leben aufgebaut hast (Job, Ausbildung, Studium etc.) kannst du deinen Eltern ganz anders gegenübertreten. Sie sind dann zwar noch immer deine Eltern und glauben, vieles besser zu wissen, aber du stehst ihnen auf ganz anderer Ebene gegenüber. Streitigkeiten werden seltener und wenn man erst mal ausgezogen ist, knallt man sowieso weniger häufig aneinander.

Aber damit es dazu kommen kann, musst du versuchen, auch deine Eltern etwas zu verstehen. Sie wollen dich ganz sicher nicht ärgern oder schikanieren, aber solange man in einem Haushalt zusammen wohnt, gibt es eben Regeln. Und die stellen momentan noch deine Eltern auf.


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gerade mit Nachhilfe kann man gut Kohle machen. Einsteigen kannst du mit 8 Euro, dann suchst du dir zwei Schüler und hast flugs 16 Euro in der Woche bzw. 64 Euro im Monat durch nichts tun. Denn Nachhilfe ist praktisch Nichtstun. Du überlegst dir daheim kurz, was du machen willst und der Schüler arbeitet es ab. Die Phase, in der du Erklären musst, ist wirklich kurz.
> Wenn du das dann ein paar Wochen gemacht hast und Routine hast, kannst du dir neue Schüler suchen und 10 Euro verlangen. Allerdings stehst du auch unter Erfolgsdruck. Aber immerhin kannst du dir die Zeiten fast vollkommen selbst legen.
> 
> 
> ...



Leicht geschönt, wie du das ausdrückst.
Für mich liest sich das ein bißchen so wie von den Leuten, die nur wenig lernen zu müssen, weil ihnen 80% des Lernstoffs einfach zufliegt.
Und wenn das der Fall ist, ist das IMO keine objektive Sichtweise zum Thema Oberstufe, Nachhilfe und Studium. 

Es klang jetzt nämlich so als wären Nachhilfe-Jobs Geld fürs Nichtstun und vorallem für jedermann. Es hat aber nicht jeder Oberstufen-Wissen so locker sitzen, dass man das mal eben so nebenbei aus dem Ärmel schüttet.

Wenn da zwei 18jährige sitzen und Nachhilfe in Klasse 12 Mathe und Bio wollen, dann kannst du das als Otto-Normal-Schüler doch knicken. 
Oder hast du von Grundschülern gesprochen? Da würde ich dir zustimmen. 

Und wenn die Oberstufe bei einer Person total locker war, die hälfte der Zeit nur ausgefallener Unterricht und Nichts-Tun, dann kann ich auch hier nur sagen, dass das keineswegs die Regel ist.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte die etwas irreführende Darstellung deines Beitrags korrigieren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich hab Nachhilfe in Mathe gegeben für die 6. Klasse. Das sollte wohl jeder Oberstufenschüler völlig unabhängig der LK's hinkriegen. Mehr als bis zur 10. hätte ich aber auch in keinem Fach hinbekommen.

Solange man sich an die Spielregeln der Oberstufe hält, sprich nicht übermäßig schwänzen und die Hausaufgaben zu machen, sollte man doch eigentlich ohne großes Lernen auskommen (Klausuren ausgenommen). Unangekündigte Tests gab es bei uns nie.

Ich hatte 30h die Woche, aber zwischendurch immer mal wieder frei für Hausaufgaben. Kam ich also erst um 16 Uhr heim, hatte ich aber auch nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Serran (14. Dezember 2010)

Alle Kinder sagen die Eltern haben Unrecht , alle Eltern sagen die Kinder haben Unrecht...
Ich glaube das ist ganz normal , und auch wenn viele die hier selber Eltern mit manchen Dingen Recht haben , solltest du auch nicht auf alles hören was sie sagen , denn meisstens erziehen Eltern ihre Kinder ziemlich ähnlich wie sie selbst erzogen wurden obwohl sie immer sagen "das würde ich meinen Kindern nie antun".
Du musst einfach wirklich mal versuchen objektiv nachzudenken , in welchen Fällen du überreagierst und in welchen Fällen deine Eltern wirklich überreagieren , denn auch wenn es viele gern so hätten , Eltern haben nicht immer Recht und können auch nicht alles bestimmen...
Solange du bei denen Eltern wohnst musst du dich an Regeln halten , das ist völlig Klar , aber manchmal musst du dich eben gegen Regeln die dir gar nicht passen "auflehnen" ( rede mit deinen Eltern und sag ihnen genau das was dir durch den Kopf geht) , manchmal ist meiner Mutter danach wirklich der Mund offen stehen geblieben und sie meinte dann "Okay , da hab ich wohl etwas übertrieben".

Ach ja , zu diesem "Die Eltern wollen nur das beste für dich" , richtig würde es heissen "Deine Eltern wollen für dich das , was SIE für das beste halten"


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Dezember 2010)

Serran schrieb:


> Ach ja , zu diesem "Die Eltern wollen nur das beste für dich" , richtig würde es heissen "Deine Eltern wollen für dich das , was SIE für das beste halten"



Da es die Eltern aber in einigen Fällen doch zu etwas gebracht haben, kann der Tipp so schlecht nicht sein.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Dezember 2010)

Glaub mir...auch wenn du sie jetzt dafür am liebsten verdammen würdest...halte es durch. Geht vorbei. Wenn du dich an die Regeln hältst wirst du Vertrauen zu ihnen aufbauen könne, dass sich später auszahlt. Wenn du natürlich den kleinen Rebellen spielst wird sich auch mit 18 nicht viel ändern.

Ich selber habe mich auch immer an meine zum Teil sehr strengen Eltern gehalten. Wo FSK 16 oder 18 drauf stand war einfach nichts für mich. Ich musste zu bestimmten Zeiten zu hause sein und nach 2 oder 3 Stunden musste der PC auch mal aus sein und ich im Bett...

Heute mit 18 denke ich mir nur...gut, dass du das Spiel mitgespielt hast. Meine Eltern vertrauen mir in jeder Hinsicht. Da gibt es kein Problem auch mal Freunde nachts um 4 Uhr mit nach Hause zu bringen oder unter der Woche so lange aufzubleiben, wie ich will. Alles meine Entscheidung...


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

deine entscheidung? du darfst so lange aufbleiben wie du magst mit 18? dann war das ganze ja erfolg auf ganzer linie GZ


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> deine entscheidung? du darfst so lange aufbleiben wie du magst mit 18? dann war das ganze ja erfolg auf ganzer linie GZ


Da er wohl noch bei seinen Eltern wohnt und die das mitmachen und billigen und ihn nicht bei sowas vor die Tür setzen ist es schon ein Erfolg...


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da er wohl noch bei seinen Eltern wohnt und die das mitmachen und billigen und ihn nicht bei sowas vor die Tür setzen ist es schon ein Erfolg...



So ist es. Manch einer, den ich kenne wird da auch noch mit 18 zur Sau gemacht...


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da er wohl noch bei seinen Eltern wohnt und die das mitmachen und billigen und ihn nicht bei sowas vor die Tür setzen ist es schon ein Erfolg...



Vor die Tür setzen, weil er sich weigert Schlafen zu gehen mit 18! Ist ja wie im Gefängnis. 
Sowas krankes kenne ich von meinen Eltern, aber die hatten sich bisher "IMMER" an mir die Zähne ausgebissen.
Trotzdem Rede ich mit meinen Eltern schon seit ner ganzen weile kein Wort mehr, ich geh nicht ans Telefon wenn sie anrufen, und spiele "nicht daheim" wenn sie Klingeln und ich da bin.
Ich sehe derzeit keinen Grund meinen Eltern was zu verzeihen, Allerdings sind meine Eltern auch mit denen hier nicht vergleichbar.
Bei uns sind Jahrelang Rund um die Uhr die fetzen geflogen. 
Ego-San sollte vielleicht auch erwähnen, dass meine Eltern ein Haus haben, und ich meine Tür auch einfach abschließen konnte, wenn ich meine Eltern nicht zu sehen wünsche.

Aber ich vermisse meinen Balkooooon, meine Wohnung hat nämlich leider keinen.


----------



## Lily:) (19. Dezember 2010)

Kuya, das klingt traurigerweise so, als wärest du stolz darauf


----------



## Kuya (19. Dezember 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Kuya, das klingt traurigerweise so, als wärest du stolz darauf



Ne Stolz nicht, es ist eher so, das ich katalysator für allen Frust war. Ich war der "schwaze Sohn" mein kleiner Bruder quasi der "weiße". Ich hab tausende Versöhnungen versucht, aber sobald denen auch nur eine kleinigkeit nicht gepasst hat, sind die total cholärisch geworden, und haben ordentlich in die Schimpfwortkiste gegriffen.

...irgendwann wollte ich die einfach für eine "Weile" schmoren lassen, und da ich unlängst eh ausgezogen bin, nur deswegen, in dem Haus wäre genug Platz, und meine Hilfe war ja stets erwünscht, und auch mein Bruder wollte das ich da noch ne Weile Wohnnen bleibe. Aber da das gezetere kein Ende nahm, geb ich meine Kohle jetzt eben doch für die Miete aus.  

Im Prinzip Schmolle ich noch einige Monate, damit sich das beim nächsten "Kaffeebesuch" nicht wieder in einer akustischen Orgie ausartet, die meiner Musikrichtung entsprechen würde, und lasse sie an Heiligabend Eiskalt sitzen. Wenn mein Plan funktioniert ist Ostern alles Gegessen, wenn nicht.. hmm.. dann muss ich mir was überlegen.

Ich hab früher im versucht es denen Recht zu machen, aber denen kann ich es halt nicht Recht machen. Wenn ich denen zum Beispiel nen Gefallen von mir aus tue kommt niemals danke sondern eher, "is ja das mindeste", und wenn man 9 Gefallen am Stück für sie erledigt, und beim 10. sagt, sorry, ich will aber langam Duschen, ich muss bald weg. Wirst du niederrgebrüllt, dass du dich fragst, warum du die anderen 9 Gefallen "überhaupt" getan hast. Genauso gilt: "Ich bin Schuld" solange ich die "unschuld" nicht Beweise kann.
Egal wie Absurd die Anklage lautet. DIe hat mich schonmal morgens um 6 aus dem Bett gekickt, weil ich angeblich die Treppe mit Kaffe eingesaut hätte, wie zur Hölle ich das im Schlaf schaffe ist mir zwar ein Rätsel, aber naja. 

Meine Eltern waren das letzte mal nett zu mir, als Beide "gleichzeitig" im Krankenhaus lagen, und ich hier alleine Haushalt schmeißen und mich um meinen Bruder kümmern musste.

Irgendwann war halt auch bei mir das Maß einfach voll.


----------



## Lily:) (19. Dezember 2010)

Das ist sehr hart, tut mir so leid, Kuya.

Ich habe im Kollegenkreis mal einen ähnlichen Vater erlebt.
Er brüllte seinen Sohn u.a. aus dem Nichts heraus am Essenstisch an, ließ täglich seine ganze Wut an ihm heraus.

Folge war, das dieser Sohn es wirklich schwer hat im Leben.
Manche würden ihn schlichtweg als "Psycho" verurteilen. Man sollte halt immer hinter die Fassade sehen.
Helfen konnte ihm leider auch nie wirklich jemand.

Ich hoffe sehr für dich, das alles wieder gut wird!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du nicht einfach mal so 2 Nachmittage in der Woche arbeiten kannst oder? Du bekommst dann einen festen Plan, wann du arbeiten musst. Ein Freund von mir macht das nebenbei und wie lang und oft der arbeitet ist echt hart. Dadurch, dass man in der Oberstufe des öfteren schon mal bis auch ca. 6 Uhr in der Schule hockt und danach noch arbeiten geht... Wie soll man da noch nebenbei lernen? Er kann auch nur noch ganz selten was am WE machen, da er auch da arbeiten gehen muss. Also mit "1-2 Nachmittage" ist es nicht getan


Das kommt ganz auf den Arbeitgeber an, bei mir im Laden Arbeiten einige Teilzeitkräfte mit einer 10 Stunden Woche an der Kasse die noch zur Schule gehn, sie haben ihre 2 festen Tage in der Woche und wenn es wirklich mal nicht rausgeht, da viele Prüfungen anstehn oder whatever, ist meine Chefin auch so kulant und schiebt den Sichtplan mal ein bisschen hin und her. Kommt halt immer auf den Arbeitergeber an, aber anfragen in den Geschäften in der Umgebung kostet ja nix.  Und 10 Stunden pro Woche sind nun wirklich nicht viel und es kommt gut Geld dabei rüber. Muss man halt mal den ein oder anderen Raid ausfallen lassen, geht die Welt aber nicht von unter. 

Und zum anderen, kann ich den anderen nur zustimmen, wenn du nicht wie ein kleines Kind behandelt werden willst, dann verhalt dich auch nicht wie eines, räum dein Zimmer selbstständig auf, hilf mal im Haushalt und putz zB mal das Badezimmer oder saug die Wohnung raus, du wirst sehn, deine Mutter wird sich freuen und gibt dir dann vllt auch das ein oder andere zugeständnis.

Ich weiß selbst das es mit Eltern nicht immer ganz leicht ist, ich bin jetzt 20 Jahre alt und meine Mum mischt sich immer noch sehr stark in mein Leben ein. Und wenn du nicht gerade mit irgendwem zusammen ziehn kannst, kann ich dir versprechen das du auch noch einige Zeit zuhause wohnen musst, da das Geld einfach nicht reicht. Bin jetzt im 2. Ausbildungsjahr zum Kaufmann im EH und hab 0 Chance mir irgendwo eine Wohnung zu mieten, da das Geld einfach nicht reicht.
Der Tipp der mir vor ein paar Wochen in meinem Thread gegeben wurde, kann ich nur an dich weitergeben, sprich die einfach mal mit deiner Mum/deinen Eltern aus, und erklär deinen Standpunkt, vllt hilft es ja und sie lassen dich ein bisschen selbstständiger leben. Bei mir hat es zwar nicht allzu viel geholfen, aber zumindest ein bisschen.

Wünsch dir viel Glück.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ne Stolz nicht[...]



Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten, nicht wahr.


----------



## jogilord (18. Januar 2011)

Also bei mir isses locker (bin 14).Zimmer aufräumen,Hausaufgaben machen,n bissl mit den Eltern reden (das is allen Eltern wichtig!) dann geben se alle ruh .

Das schlimmste is wenn du ihnen sagst das sie sich aus deinem Leben raushalten sollen,denn dann denken sie erst recht das du n suchtie bist und wenn du ma ne schlechte note nach hause bringst regen sie sich doppelt so fest auf^^


----------



## Goyle 2010 (18. Januar 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]du solltest immer bedenken das deine Eltern immer nur das beste *von* dir wollen ...[/font]



Hä??? Ich dachte FÜR Uns 

Wenn du willst dass sich deine Eltern raushalten...Hier ist mein Tipp für zuviel Zocken (der hat wirklich funktioniert)

Lern ein bisschen HTML und zeige deinen Eltern eine fertige seite mit z.B. einem Formular oder einem Einkaufszettel (Aufzählungsliste).

Meine Eltern haben den Mund nicht mehr zubekommen als sie das gesehen haben.

Meine Mutter sagte dann: Ja dann mach damit mal schön weiter

Mein Trick: HTML Dokument parallel offen lassen und zocken


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (18. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gerade mit Nachhilfe kann man gut Kohle machen. Einsteigen kannst du mit 8 Euro, dann suchst du dir zwei Schüler und hast flugs 16 Euro in der Woche bzw. 64 Euro im Monat durch nichts tun. Denn Nachhilfe ist praktisch Nichtstun.


Gibt noch dutzende andere Nebenjobs die hoffnungslos überbezahlt sind, denke nur an verkehrszählungen, theater gadrobe, uvm.. Meistens die jobs die von der stadt oder dem land bezahlt werden sind krass überbezahlt. Jedenfalls hier in NRW...Wie gesagt nen Nebenjob neben der Schule machen bei dem du im endeffekt gar nicht wirklich was machen musst , ist die probateste lösung um eltern zufrieden zustellen , man muss halt wie immer ein bisschen clever sein.


----------

